# Are you dressing up for Halloween this year?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

If so, share your costumes! I'm actually going out for once, but I'm unsure if I should dress up or what I would even be. :b


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't dressed up or celebrated it really in years. I would but I have no friends to go out with.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Its on a work day.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

No....my SA has typically stood in the way of risking appearing foolish in a costume. I have mad respect for those that can, including cosplay.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Halloween isn't big here, it's not really celebrated. Unless I'm just uninformed about all the hot, awesome parties, which could be the case as well.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I kind of wish Halloween was in spring. I have a feeling it's going to be really cold, so most of the costume ideas I've thought of aren't really practical.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

hell yeahhhhh mine came in on Saturday and it's rad as heck I'm so excited

looks like this w/ the wig I posted earlier


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Every year, it seems like less and less people do the door-to-door thing. 

Not sure where people disappear to when they're dressed up and such. Parties? For the large part, it seems they're not out and about. Maybe they'll be out more this year since it's on a Friday.

The last time I dressed up for Halloween was 2003. It's not happening this year.


----------



## Bubblestar (Sep 17, 2014)

Yay, I'm glad this post was created! My mum thinks I should avoid dressing up as last time I looked pretty freaky (panda eyes and a question mark pillowcase). Still I've always wanted to be a Goth so it's my chance, hey? Either that or a corpse with 3D stitch marks (time consuming). One time I went trick or treating and I was so shy, the small handful of sweets I received had almost depleted entirely when I got home by other trick-or-treaters ringing the bell. Ah, sweet memories... opcorn


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no.... and we will be pretending not to be in if there are any ''trick or treaters coming''

however Im not all miserable. I WIll be making a pumpkin lanterns and it will have red flashing LED in.... ( i have built a multivibrator circuit with variable flash rate for that very purpose. )


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I haven't dressed up at Halloween since I was 10.


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

I think policeman wouldn't appreciate if I don't dress up.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

i don't really care about halloween but if something came up i guess i wud dress up to a party but probably not but I'm tryna go to six flags freight fest this yr!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KyleInSTL said:


> No....my SA has typically stood in the way of risking appearing foolish in a costume. I have mad respect for those that can, including cosplay.


This

I usually stay home and watch movies or carve pumpkins. Then I bake some pumpkin seeds


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

Less and less people have been doing it around here the last few years anyway, last year there were almost no decorated houses.

On the bright side at least all the unsold candy goes on sale afterward.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No. The last time I dressed up for Halloween was about 5-6 years ago and that was only because someone else at work wanted to. It wasn't much of a costume anyway.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I haven't cared about Halloween since I was a kid. It was way fun then but it kind of loses a little of it's charm when you start to realize Halloween isn't the only day people wear a disguise.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not going anywhere and haven't for the last couple of years. I like costumes though.. At some point I should try making some of my own since that would be cheaper. I'd have nowhere to go with it though lol.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I plan on it but I'm not sure yet. My daughter has a little cow suit!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I haven't cared about Halloween since I was a kid. It was way fun then but it kind of loses a little of it's charm when you start to realize Halloween isn't the only day people wear a disguise.


As I've gotten older, dressing up for anime/gaming conventions has seemed more fun than dressing up for Halloween. It also helps that the cons I go to are in the spring, so it's warm enough to wear costumes that require less clothing, and you don't need a coat over them like you usually do for Halloween around here.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Yep, I'm doing it for the first time in many years. I've ordered a few parts for my costume, and it's actually turning out a bit harder and more expensive than planned.


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm finally dressing up this year for Halloween since I actually have somewhere to go. I'm going to have 2 costumes. One is a punk Sailor Saturn and I haven't decided on the other one yet.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I voted "No"...but if I'm off work on Halloween, or if they schedule me for an early shift, then I might go see The Octopus Project play in Dallas and paint my face like a panda bear or something.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

If someone invites me to their Halloween party, I'll dress up as a gothic lolita for you.

Otherwise, no. I'll be doing my best imitation of a Snorlax on Halloween night.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be working for about 13 hours on Halloween all afternoon and into the early morning. It doesn't mean anything to me. Oh well, I'll get holiday pay and 4 hours of double time.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

If I go to a party or go out or anything (chances are iffy at this point) then I'll dress up. IDK if I will though, because I haven't done _anything_ for Halloween since I was about 12 years old. I could've gone out on Halloween 2013, but I was doing something else instead. I made the wrong choice.

I wanna do Mia Wallace I think. Otherwise maybe Velma from Scooby Doo, or an Addams family character or something. But Mia Wallace is easy to do and easy to recognise.

Actually, you know what, **** it. Maybe I'll dress up even if I don't end up going out anywhere.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've not done so in years but I suppose I might if I planned to go out. I've always wanted to style my beard like Sam L. Jackson in Pulp Fiction & go as his character to a bar or party on the day so maybe one day I will but not this year. 

Coworkers used to dress up for it at my old job & one year I wore my camo bandana & they counted that as me dressing up for it, lol

It's cool when people put real effort into it with detailed face paint & all


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I kind of want to be Uhura from Star Trek (the original series), but I have a feeling Halloween is going to be cold~ Idkkkk.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't have any parties to go to, so I don't plan to. 

I never had good costumes in the past anyways.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I think I'm going to dress up as Michael Jackson like I did a few years back. 'Twas Fun. :yes


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i will be wearing a nurse or maid costume


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Who wants to go with me in this couple costume?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Or this. You choose.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> I kind of wish Halloween was in spring. I have a feeling it's going to be really cold, so most of the costume ideas I've thought of aren't really practical.


Girl you need to get you *** to the west coast then.....I'm African so I don't really care about Halloween but when I was still a student at UCSB chicks used to trot the streets of Isla Vista at 11pm wearing next to nothing.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I was going to be a Browncoat, but I may rethink that for a different brown coat as I finally lost some weight and may be able to do what I always wanted to... hmmm... choices dammit.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I assume my employer will allow me to dress up to a degree, in which case I will partake. If I can't, I will get my little weenie dog a costume for my own amusement.


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't celebrate Halloween because who the fupp am I supposed to celebrate with? Plus I hate Halloween! It's only good when you're a kid. When you're an adult it's the cornerstone of stupidity where stupid idiots gather around and be stupid and dumb!

When it comes to teenagers and young adults it's so... UGH! Girls/women use it as an excuse to objectify themselves or they're pressured into objectifying themselves because they can't stand up against our misogynistic society that insists women are worthless unless they're super sexy sex objects! And guys use it as an excuse to dress up stupid, I mean seriously, have you seen most guy's Halloween costumes? They look so freaking stupid! 

And of course there's the whole party scene or whatever. Bunch of wild apes using it as an excuse to get drunk, run around like the fools they are and have copious amounts of meaningless sex. UGH! God damn I hate college students, or pretty much anyone in my age group.

Oh, but that's not all. Once you reach 30 or so, Halloween stops being about all the stupid "duuude bro I'm so drunk and I banged like ten chicks because wimminz are nothing but trophies for me to brag about" or whatever people say at these dumb teenager/college-age Halloween parties. By the time 30 or so rolls around you're hit with: The Dreaded Halloween Work Parties! Dun dun duuun!

Oh my god, people above the age of 30 are fake and boring, especially at these "Halloween Work Parties". Just a bunch of people casually sipping booze (if they're allowed) and eating junk food, talking about how ammeerrrziiiingggg their stupid kids are, or pretty much trying too hard to strike up a conversation with people they have to pretend to get along with to keep up morale at work. You'll often hear things like:
"Yep, I worked on my yard last weekend" 
"Did you see the game last night?"
"I luuuurrvvv Game of Thrones"
"Insert political beliefs here"
"Being a single mother is hard, but rewarding!" 

If it sounds like I'm being ageist I'm just saying: Usually when a bunch of adults who aren't actually friends get together for a party or event, you can detect the artificial BS from a mile away. All the stupid fake smiles and attempts to talk about relatively safe subjects that won't result in some sort of argument. Oh and people try to one-up each other by constantly talking about their kids' stupid "accomplishments". Sorry, it just comes off as desperate and awkward. I do feel bad for them, though, because it is actually pretty sad to see a bunch of grown adults struggle to make a glorified play date work.

So yeah... When you're a kid Halloween is awesome and you get free candy. For young adults it's all about running wild and getting drunk and laid and being obnoxious. For older adults, it's being obligated to go to work parties and such. I'm not a little kid, though. So, I hate Halloween.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

1. I'm to old for that ****
2. I'd get clapped walking around Chiraq (Chicago) at night for too long.

So yeah, I'll pass.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Who Needs A Costume !*

I do not need to dress up with a costume for Halloween to scare people or look strange and different !

*I just go as I AM !!! 

( Who needs a mask to look like a monster ! )*
:haha

I haven't been in a Halloween costume for like 20 years.
Too old for that stuff.
I would feel like a fool.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No. However, you might catch me at those post-Halloween candy sales the next day.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

There is not much reason for me to dress up. I don't go trick-or-treating and I don't go to parties.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, I have a couple parties to go to. Not sure what to where. I went to some Halloween store but the costumes were kind of lame.

I need ideas.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

It would be fun just for the hell of it..kind of an excuse to celebrate and eat bad. There's an increase of kiddie trick or treaters around here over the years so I'll have to be equipped this time. Last year I gave a lil boy a 1 L coke zero and one year some rice crackers lol


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I went trick or treating last year with a friend dressed as ghetto t-shirt ninjas. :b I actually had a bit of fun, and he's already assuming we're going to go out trick or treating again this year. But I'm a bit nervous to go, because I think he might be bringing some of his friends along with us... 

So I voted undecided. Either way, if I did dress up my costume would probably be some last minute thing. Or maybe I'll just go in my Charizard pajamas.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Wish I could but it would be a wasted effort unless I have a party to go to or something. I think I would like to create a big gaping, half healed wound with maybe a flap of tissue hanging where something had struck me with an ax. That and blacken some teeth so it looks like I haven't brushed them for years. I miss doing stuff for Halloween.


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

yes. but my custom is not yet done.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Other than as myself? Probably not.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm debating between hazmat suit and witch costume. It's a toss up.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Probably not. I don't particularly want to buy a costume and I don't have anywhere to go. I guess I could just stand outside in a cat mask and meow at pedestrians.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

My work is having a potluck and costume contest. I am undecided if I should dress up. There is probably about 50 people where I work and its my first year there. I basically would not want to, but also don't want to be given a hard time. Whatever helps me pass under the radar. They sent an email two weeks ago and then again yesterday, and my co-worker who sent it seems very into it. I also take public transit so that's kind of awkward too. If I did dress it would be something simple, but what would that be? Cowgirl? I have the boots.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Yes, I have a couple parties to go to. Not sure what to where. I went to some Halloween store but the costumes were kind of lame.
> 
> *I need ideas*.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I was thinking about running round town with a chainsaw


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Daveyboy said:


>


No way in hell.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish it was properly celebrated here, but it's really a nothing day sadly.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

If I have my kids on Halloween, I might dress up in a white t-shirt, with the word "life" on it, and hand out lemons to everyone 

My youngest daughter wants to tape a giant picture of a quarter on her back.  She'll probably actually go as one of the Disney princesses, like my oldest daughter. My son will probably either be JJ Watt, or go all camo-ed out with an airsoft gun and be a hunter, or Rambo, or a marine. It's all about the gun and the lasersight.

If I don't have my kids it's gonna be another quiet, lonely night lol.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

No, why bother when you have no friends? In fact I never have in my life. Nor have I ever went out for candy. Again, not out of choice, but because I never had any friends to do so.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Wish I was.. The last 5 years I worked in a Halloween store so dressed up from beginning of sept-oct 31... Was so much fun!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I am gonna dress up as my cat and he is gonna dress up as me. Making paper mache copies of my ears right now for him to wear, with paper mache cat earrings in them, and the paper mache cat earrings are wearing paper mache human ears. I was going to try to give the second ears paper mache cat earrings as well but my microscope isn't working.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Woodydreads said:


> Wish I was.. The last 5 years I worked in a Halloween store so dressed up from beginning of sept-oct 31... Was so much fun!


I used to work at a big costume company (Rubie's), and we used to do the same there. Although, back then it was a completely different place. Now they just make cheap costumes. When I worked there 15 years ago, they made some REALLY nice, high quality costumes that they rented to shows, Broadway, Saturday Night Live, and so on. We were allowe dto wear the good stuff during work hours, it was great.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't in a long time, but I'd love to. Would it be weird to buy a costume to wear just to sit in my room by myself?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

No. I haven't dressed up since I was a kid. It feels more like an occasion for kids than it does for adults. I like the whole Halloween vibe though. Autumn wouldn't be the same without it.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, im going to grow a neckbeard and wear a GNU shirt and complain about minor things so I can be richard stallman


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Got an random invite last night to a halloween party even though it's not generally celebrated. Think I'll go as a racing driver hah, I've got the full racing suit, boots, gloves and helmet. I'll look like the stig.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm going as a doctor soaked in blood. If anyone asks, I'm going to say that I'm just a gynecologist.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm handing out candy and was thinking about wearing cat ears or something but I'll probably chicken out so I voted no :b


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I bet you'll never guess what I'm dressing up as.







Okay I'll just tell you... it's an angel. :lol My wings are nearly completed and my outfit is 85% done. I'm going as a 'light' angel and my sister is going to be a 'dark' angel. So she'll be wearing a lot of black and red with black feathery wings and I'll be wearing lots of white with white feathery wings. We're making our wings from scratch because we wanted them to be really big and all the one's we looked at online were expensive.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

zomgz said:


> Yes, I bet you'll never guess what I'm dressing up as.
> 
> Okay I'll just tell you... it's an angel. :lol My wings are nearly completed and my outfit is 85% done. I'm going as a 'light' angel and my sister is going to be a 'dark' angel. So she'll be wearing a lot of black and red with black feathery wings and I'll be wearing lots of white with white feathery wings. We're making our wings from scratch because we wanted them to be really big and all the one's we looked at online were expensive.


Sounds interesting, you should put a picture 

Most of what I'd want to dress as would involve some kinds of weapons, which usually end up cheesy fakes or dangerous/unwanted realistic ones that are pretty pointless when you're at work all day anyway.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

knightofdespair said:


> Sounds interesting, you should put a picture


I will for sure.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

zomgz said:


> I will for sure.


I've been thinking of going as the grim reaper for a few years, my grandpa has a nice scythe but I found out someone actually put their eye out with it.. :blank Using a cheesy tiny plastic one kind of takes the fun away.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

knightofdespair said:


> I've been thinking of going as the grim reaper for a few years, my grandpa has a nice scythe but I found out someone actually put their eye out with it.. :blank Using a cheesy tiny plastic one kind of takes the fun away.


You should make your own. That's more fun anyway. You could use PVC pipe for the staff part and paint or cover it in black tape. I'm sure you could find something for the scythe part. Then you could drape a chain around it for style. That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh... wow I just made this thread. I did not search hard enough to see if there were others. Yeah I'm definitely dressing up this year to go to a party. As Sub-Zero from Mortal Kombat.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

zomgz said:


> You should make your own. That's more fun anyway. You could use PVC pipe for the staff part and paint or cover it in black tape. I'm sure you could find something for the scythe part. Then you could drape a chain around it for style. That would be pretty awesome.


I'm fairly tall so even that would push most dangerous boundaries..


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't know when Halloween is, but I'm wearing pyjamas right now.


Just thought I'd mention it. Carry on.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> If so, share your costumes! I'm actually going out for once, but I'm unsure if I should dress up or what I would even be. :b


Unfortunately, i'm too old :lol .. & in all honesty when i was younger i'd dress up, but never go trick or treating, i had anxiety going to strangers houses.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Nope

I look like a daft **** as it is, I dont need to make myself look an even more of a fool.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

nullptr said:


> Yes, im going to grow a neckbeard and wear a GNU shirt and complain about minor things so I can be richard stallman


LOL, too bad only the F/OSS guys will get it.

Dude annoys me sometimes, and yet I agree with some of his views.

I've got most of my costume together, I'm going to cut some corners to save a few bucks, as I didn't realize how expensive it would be, but should still look good.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Went to a party tonight with a co-worker. Stood in a corner but at least I went.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

beli mawr said:


> Went to a party tonight with a co-worker. Stood in a corner but at least I went.


Nice! You look awesome!


----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hell yes! I'm going to be a sexy police officer


----------



## jaaronamo (Oct 11, 2014)

I will be, but I still haven't decided exactly what to dress up as. I'll have to figure out something at the last minute; hopefully fairly clever and cheap.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I've never been interested in Halloween.

Luckily I live in the middle of nowhere, so won't have to put up with kids knocking on the door every five minutes.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll be at home with all the lights out. :afr


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Nah


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

yup, did
I was a cupcake


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I was just too busy with schoolwork this year. Normally I do, hopefully next year.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

deeeanabanana said:


>


nice costume!


----------

